# New monitor shows up as Generic PnP in Device Manager



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just purchased a custom built system for my son. I bought the monitor separately. It’s an Asus ROG PG348Q. All drivers are up to date. 

In Device Manager, under audio it shows the monitor correctly (built-in speakers I guess) but under monitor it shows Generic PnP. 

I tried to Update Driver and it “searched” the internet only to state that the generic Microsoft driver was the best one. I’m wondering if the monitor is performing below it’s potential by not running with its vendor-specific driver. 

It seems to perform great as is. Just wondering why it’s not recognized for video as it is for audio. 

Thanks for reading/commenting. 

System Specs:
Gigabyte x299 Aorus 7 board
i7 7820X 8 core
GTX 1080 Ti 11GB
4 x 8GB Crucial DDR-4 2400
Samsung 960 Pro M.2 1TB NVMe
Samsung 850 Pro SSD 1TB
WD 7200 RPM GOLD 4TB


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's normal for some monitors to appear as "Generic PnP Monitor" in the *Monitors* heading in the Device Manager.
Windows Update works differently in Windows 10 than it does in Windows 7, so I'm not sure if it'll provide an optional update for the monitor.

You appear to have an *ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q* 34" curved gaming monitor.
It has a native resolution of 3440 X 1440 and a native refresh rate of 100 Hz.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Google is your friend.
https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-rog-swift-pg348q-curved-gsync-monitor-review,6.html
.....
.....


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep. Been there. Installed some suggested file mat screen 1.1.1.1 I think (not near the computer so that’s from memory). 

Searched all over google. I guess it’s a non-problem.


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

123Zbyniek said:


> Google is your friend.
> https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG348Q/HelpDesk_Download/
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-rog-swift-pg348q-curved-gsync-monitor-review,6.html
> .....
> .....


That second link seems promising. I will look into that when I get back home after work. Thank you.


----------

